# Relabeling in Metro Detroit area?



## RUSSIAwear (Nov 1, 2010)

Anyone know of a good spot for relabeling in Detroit area? 

Thnx in advance


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Are you talking about the inside tag? If you are this is very easy to do your self. If you tear the tags out and pay your screen printer to do it, you'll probably end up paying a $1 a piece... too much. But if you invest in a good cap-heat press ($250 on ebay) and order some heat press labels as tags that are about 2x3" or so, you cost will be about $0.11 a piece instead. Once you do enough volume you'll cover the cost of the heat press. 

You can look at the thermal shirt on my website as an example of what they look like. 

Our customers like it because it actually looks expensive and unique.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you mean you need a Re-labeler or where on a garment to re-label?


----------



## RUSSIAwear (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, Re-labeler 

I have few thousands of my own custom made woven labels, so I want to use them... I want original label to be removed, and my sewed-in instead.

To gruntstyle: I do transfer on cheaper shirts now, but I want to make my brand "look right"...

Thanks for your response!


----------

